# [SOLVED] Blocked water block?



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Let me start with my setup, then i will explain problem...

CPU: AMD 6400+ BE
MOBO: Asus m3a79-T Deluxe
GPU: Asus 4850 1GB
Water Block: THermalright (i dont know the product number, it is no longer carried at any vendor as far as i can tell)
PUMP: Ehiem (or however you spell it) HPPS 12v high flow pump
Radiator: Black ice Xtreme 240
PSU: Thermaltake 535W psu
Tubing: 1/4' ID x 3/8" OD vinyl tubing
Liquid: FluidXP Ultra w/z-7

I am starting up, and having temperatures in the mid-high 70c range and any sort of load brings it to the 110c threshold, and forcing shutdown. i have good flow without the waterblock in the loop, but very poor flow with waterblock attached. I have a 2 part question, 1st is my tubing too small?? 2nd, i think there may be buildup of somesort in the block, is there any way to clean out the inside of the block?? i guess i have another question, i just recently purchased my proc, and when i recieved it, it had 4 bent pins... i bent them back, and dont have any problems seating proc, but will that make a difference?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Blocked water block?*

Could always try stickign a paperclip through the water block to see if something is lodged..i'm willing to bet so.

Long as the pins are conducting, you should be good.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blocked water block?*

blow it out with compressed air against the flow direction


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Blocked water block?*

k ill try the compressed air idea, i dont know about the paper clip... that sounds kinda dangerous... im wondering if i may just need to re-seat the block, i think i may have put too much thermal paste....

I am also curious.... Does tubing length make a big difference??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blocked water block?*

the wrong amount of paste will cause the problem
i have long leanths of tube for the outside fans does not seem to make to much difference
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Blocked water block?*

well, 2 potential problems here: one, 1/4" tubing is tiny. i dont recomend it, but it is better then that. but for the real problem, you seem to have some algae. best way of cleaning it out is to take apart the block, rinse it with come clean water and, if you can get it, some kind of metal cleaner or mineral spirits. after cleaning it with whatever, it is very important to make sure it is 100% clean by re-rinsing it with some purified water to get out all residue. 

just a warning, the block is going to be pretty gross to look at...


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Blocked water block?*

OK it wasnt the tubing, i definately needed to reseat my CPU block, i took the water block out, and used the hose to clean any muck out. Now i have got it all set up... check it out....

CPU temps in the 35c range at 4.2 ghz at full load...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blocked water block?*

glad you have it sorted


----------

